# CPU Lüfter dreht plötzlich auf 100%



## triddan (14. Oktober 2015)

*CPU Lüfter dreht plötzlich auf 100%*

Moin zusammen,

habe seit heute morgen folgendes Problem:

Intel 4690K, momentan nicht übertaktet
MSI Z97M-G43
Windows 10 Pro 64bit

Beim booten, bevor Windows lädt, drehen normalerweise immer alle Lüfter kurz auf 100%, dann gehen sie in den leisen Idle-Zustand und man hört kaum was.

Seit heute morgen bleibt der CPU Lüfter durchgehend auf 100%/1400rpm (Scythe PWM 4-pol):

- Es wurde zwischenzeitlich nichts installiert/keine Einstellungen (Win/BIOS) geändert
- In diesem MSI Bios ist der CPU Lüfter temperaturabhängig geregelt (wie sonst auch), Einstellungen ändern oder set to default bringt nichts, BIOS reset bingt nichts
- CPU Lüfter dreht am 4-Pol Gehäuselüfteranschluss langsamer (ca. 70%/970rpm), da die auch runtergeregelt sind.
- CPU Temperatur wird richtig erkannt mit ca. 30°C (HW Monitor), Lüfter müsste also Signal zum langsam laufen bekommen
- SpeedFan kann ihn auch nicht runterregeln

Jemand evtl. eine Ahnung?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht plötzlich auf 100%*

Wie sehen die Temperaturen und CPU-Last gerade aus?


----------



## triddan (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht plötzlich auf 100%*

Temperaturen unter 30°C und CPU-Auslastung unter 10%.


----------



## tdi-fan (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht plötzlich auf 100%*

Habe auch ein MSI-Board, und bei der Ersteinrichtung liefen die Lüfter, also alle Lüfter auf Vollgas. Nachdem ich die ganzen Boardtreiber
installiert hatte, hatte ich Ruhe, auch beim booten, obwohl das eigtl. nix miteinander zutun hat, da die Lüfter ja allein über das Bios geregelt
werden.


----------



## freezy94 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht plötzlich auf 100%*

Selbiges Phänomen habe ich bei meinem Holz-HTPC. Von heute auf morgen regelt das Board den Lüfter nicht mehr runter - jedoch auf einer AMD Plattform (FX-6100 auf einem ASUS M5A97 R2.0).


----------



## triddan (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht plötzlich auf 100%*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Selbiges Phänomen habe ich bei meinem Holz-HTPC. Von heute auf morgen regelt das Board den Lüfter nicht mehr runter - jedoch auf einer AMD Plattform (FX-6100 auf einem ASUS M5A97 R2.0).



Gab es denn eine Lösung? 

Hab gerade nochmal Chipsatztreiber erneuert und BIOS Update gemacht - leider ohne Erfolg...


----------



## Zyklon83 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht plötzlich auf 100%*

Haste mal ein Bios Reset gemacht hatte früher das auch mal bei einen AMD System damit ging es weg.


----------



## triddan (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht plötzlich auf 100%*

Ja, hilft leider auch nichts


----------



## triddan (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht plötzlich auf 100%*

Jetzt wird es seltsam...hab einfach mal Avast komplett durchlaufen lassen und war dabei nicht am PC.
Hat zwar nichts gefunden, aber jetzt ist alles wieder leise.

Strange...


----------

